# Get a new nanna goat woooow



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm getting a nother new goat in 3 weeks the ladie I got her from can't take care of her anymore so I'm getting her and she got her breed and she due in December It going to be so cold but get more goat yea yea wish me luck getting her guys I've only got to see what she look like once so she may be different now I can't wait I'm so excited


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Was you able to get your goat?


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

mmiller said:


> Was you able to get your goat?


yhea


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pics please


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes would love pics. What breed is she?


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

mmiller said:


> Yes would love pics. What breed is she?


K I will she is a boer goat and she is 9 Months old already


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool!!  Boers are great goats.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Cool!!  Boers are great goats.


Yes hey are


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

magpie said:


> Yes hey are


Yes they are sorry guys


----------

